# Old Church Slavonic (plus All Slavic): Дядьць



## tkan

Дядьць Modernised spelling from Old Church Slavonic. Meaning unclear. Source: Синодикъ царя Бориса (Odessa 1899). Possible related to дядь as in дядо владика (Ivanov – bogomilski knigi i legendi, Sofia 1970). 

  Could be cognate to Soviet army term дед (not sure of this word)


----------



## sokol

Hello tkan,

and welcome to the forum. 

Could you please specify what exactly your question is? Is it about the etymology of Russian дед and wether it is a cognate to the OS term (which is an EHL question), or would you like to find out the meaning of Дядьць (which is a Slavic forum question)?


----------



## tkan

Thanks for the prompt reply. I was interested in the meaning of Дядьць. It has been bothering for around 30 years.

The Russian was an aside which may have helped. May be it should be Slavic Forum - I don't know how to deal with that


----------



## OBrasilo

In Slovenian, we have the term _dedec_, which essentially means _a virile, masculine man_. Maybe it's a cognate to the word here asked about.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

OBrasilo said:


> In Slovenian, we have the term _dedec_, which essentially means _a virile, masculine man_. Maybe it's a cognate to the word here asked about.


 
In some contexts, however, *dedec* can refer to any old (or older) man, with no particular implication of virility or masculinity.


----------



## DarkChild

In Bulharian дядо means grandfather, while деди meand ancestors, forefathers.


----------



## Kanes

Дядьц is the same thing, just archaic and with another ending for person. Infact I just noticed the standart words for grandfather дядо is also the vocative, so maybe there was a shift toward it as we also use it for calling old men in general. In very old books дядьц is used in most cases.


----------



## Darina

Kanes said:


> Дядьц is the same thing, just archaic and with another ending for person. Infact I just noticed the standart words for grandfather дядо is also the vocative, so maybe there was a shift toward it as we also use it for calling old men in general. In very old books дядьц is used in most cases.


 
Yes, дядо is vocative of дяда, деда, meaning grandfather, or old man. The older forms дедец, дядец can be found in Medieval texts meaning senior chief of Bogomils for example.


----------

